# Barrel Racing Gone WRONG



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Some of those riders are just plain awful. Wow...


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

It's stuff like this that makes me want to try this all the more lol


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Only watched till a little past a minute. I wouldn't let any of those riders within a mile of my horses. No independent seats at all, totally out of balance, and more focused on leg flapping than actually knowing how to ride. They'd benefit from riding lessons, lunge lessons, and no stirrup work. Along with WALKING the pattern. 

(Coming from someone who barrel races, not bashing the discipline, just the bad riders)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

The woman with the hat at 1:25 tho!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

GamingGrrl said:


> Only watched till a little past a minute. I wouldn't let any of those riders within a mile of my horses. No independent seats at all, totally out of balance, and more focused on leg flapping than actually knowing how to ride. They'd benefit from riding lessons, lunge lessons, and no stirrup work. Along with WALKING the pattern.
> 
> (Coming from someone who barrel races, not bashing the discipline, just the bad riders)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed! There was one further along where they stayed on through a bucking/crow hopping fit :shock: best clip of them all. But for the majority, I just don't understand how someone can just fly off a horse at the slightest change in the horses movement like most of them did! It's one thing for a beginner, another for someone who actually competes!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It's riders like that that make people think poorly of barrel racing.

I got some laughs though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

amp23 said:


> Agreed! There was one further along where they stayed on through a bucking/crow hopping fit :shock: best clip of them all. But for the majority, I just don't understand how someone can just fly off a horse at the slightest change in the horses movement like most of them did! It's one thing for a beginner, another for someone who actually competes!


That was some good staying power from that one rider! Then there was that one rider that got knocked out of the saddle... and the horse just going along with the rider on his neck for the rest of the ride! Or the guy that fell off RIGHT at the end of the run. And the lady with the hat... oh my god I was giggling! Check your clothes before you go in the ring!!

And the horrible riding. I have nothing in the world against barrel racing... but some need to learn that it's not all about kicking and jerking!!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I watched it again and watched most of it, mainly to see the lady with the hat. I probably would've peed my pants in her position.

The scary thing is....it seems like most of these clips were taken in the same arena.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

and none of you saw the horse go down and roll OVER the girl? horrors!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Horses falling down is the suck. And its all around terrible. 

I much prefer to take enjoyment from stupid rider errors and saints of horses.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe I'm a horrible person....... but I'm glad the girl at 0:41 got stepped on by her horse, from the way she JERKED her horse's head around each barrel, and was butt-flapping the whole way because she has no seat. No wonder the horse fell. I'd fall too if someone was yanking on my face and bouncing around to throw me off balance. 

Not _all_ the riders in that video were bad (sometimes accidents/slips happen) but a good portion of them would not be allowed to set a foot near my horses.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> and none of you saw the horse go down and roll OVER the girl? horrors!


 at 29 seconds in.... made me sick to my stomach. That could have been the end for the person, and the horse. OUCH!!!

Definitely not good examples of riding. Poor horses.


----------



## ErinaStars (Sep 19, 2013)

There is a quote: (I like quotes 

It's better to profit by a horrible example than to be one.

_Te de aliis, quam alios de te suaviust fieri doctos._
Plautus, Persa, 540


----------



## ErinaStars (Sep 19, 2013)

> that woman at 1:25 tho!


I always thought that that "woman" was a little girl?? Lol! Am I wrong or right?
I went back and watched it again and I can't tell! =)


----------

